# My Betta Sorority!



## Saphirra (Jan 25, 2012)

I finally got go pictures of all 7 of my betta girls! They are in a 40 breeder and get along great so far with 6 mountain minnows, 3 angelicus loaches, 5 otocinclus and 6 amano shrimp.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

WOW! You've got some very gorgeous girls there! Could you post a pic of ur tank?  just curious I'm hoping to start a sorority soon and wanted to see how some people have decorated theirs


----------



## GreyCheyenne (Feb 16, 2012)

Such beautiful girls! Sororities are so fun I only have 4 girls in mine, wish I had like a 20+ gal so I could have more!


----------



## Saphirra (Jan 25, 2012)

Sure, here is the tank. I key is lots of hiding places. I just added some more tall plants. It is a 40 breeder with a Fluval 306. I run a double T5 and a Marineland double bright led for the plants and keep it about 80 degrees.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Saphirra said:


> Sure, here is the tank. I key is lots of hiding places. I just added some more tall plants. It is a 40 breeder with a Fluval 306. I run a double T5 and a Marineland double bright led for the plants and keep it about 80 degrees.


Woah! Very nice I like how you have alot of plants!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Jealous of you tank! Your girlies are so lovely... what kind of floating plant did you use?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

adorable girls


----------



## Saphirra (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks! The floating plant is Riccia. I just got it about 2 weeks ago and it is multiplying rapidly. The bettas love it. They hide under it and even float on top of it. It's so cute. I also have pennywort floating but it is wrapped around the log right now.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love opal's coloring ;-)


----------



## Queen Zenobia (Jan 17, 2012)

What cute girls!!!! They look great!!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

they are gorgeous!
and i want Apollo he's so amazing!!!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow! that is a beautiful tank! What is the lighting used? The girls are beautiful and such a variety as well! awesome work!


----------



## Saphirra (Jan 25, 2012)

I have one ZooMed High Output T5 light with one AquaSun and one FloraSun bulb on the back half of the tank. Because my tank is so deep, I also have a Marineland DoubleBright LED light on the front. I run them on a timer 11 hours a day, then the LED moonlight at night. The whole tank has only been setup a little over a month. No CO2, just easy plants; Cryptocoryne Wendti and Balansae, Argentine Swords, Java Fern, Java Moss, Rotala Indica, Val Spiralis, Ludwigea, Water Wisteria, a bit of Elodea, a Moss ball, Pennywort and Riccia. I do use substrate fertilizer pellets though. Attached is a picture of the same tank about 3 to 4 weeks ago... I came across this pic today and couldn't believe the difference! You can see Saphira in the upper corner. I had to take him out of this tank because he didn't like the flow from the filter and got sick. He has his very own 15 gallon now and is doing well.


----------

